# Baltimore Fishing



## BigWill9701 (Aug 24, 2009)

Can anyone recommend any good night fishing spots (salt or fresh) close to Baltimore that will produce this time of year? Is Ft. Armistead still a good spot? I normally hit Fells Point and Boston St. but nothing has been been biting for me lately.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

The water temp is around 35 degrees right now and will probably just get colder as the winter progresses. Maybe if you can find some deeep water you might catch something but Ft. Armistead is very shallow. I tried fishing there in March a few years and once I caught a small brown catfish. It didn't even fight at all it was so cold. I hear people catch yellow perch in the winter though. Wish I knew where to tell you to try because I'd go there myself. :fishing:

FYI

The Outdoor Channel is playing fishing shows on Saturdays again. That's how I got my fix last weekend


----------



## BigWill9701 (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks Tracker. I don't own a boat so I'll settle for anything at this point.


----------



## Penn Pal (Feb 19, 2009)

The fishing is pretty much gone for the winter in Baltimore fishing from shore. You can fish for stripers by boat at the discharges. I fish from shore up at Joppa town quarry all winter and do well most of the time. There is a lot of yellow perch there now and crappie. I'm not sure about eating them but i release all anyway.

Mike


----------



## lnhale (Oct 26, 2006)

*baltimore fishing*

Can someone tell me how to get to Joppatown Quarry from Pikesville


----------



## BigWill9701 (Aug 24, 2009)

Me too...


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

*Jtown Quarry*

I heard that that's really polluted (heavy metals ?)

Is that true or bs ?


----------



## Penn Pal (Feb 19, 2009)

*Joppa town quarry*

Rt 40 north of balt. about 9 miles from 695. Ture right on joppa farm rd. go 1/4 mile make right on first road.(shore rd i think) go 1/2 mile go to the very first house on the right. Park on the street. Theres a hole in the fence just before the house,Follow the path to the left and it will take you just were to fish. The quarry was a rubble land fill many years ago . A lot of people eat there fish from there. I don't. The waters very clean but not sure of toxin.

Mike


----------



## chesapeakecarper (Aug 22, 2003)

Fished JoppaTowne Ponds for many years...even when it was still a sand and gravel quarry (wow, that ages me). Quarry owners began dumping barrels of chems and rubble on the N/NW side but the State cleaned that out when the property was bought, then some reforestation done. The place has aged and "matured" nicely and it's still an overlooked and hidden gem since it has a tidal connection to the Bay via the Little Gunpowder. Fished it last around 2000 just before moving to The Shore; miss The Ponds a lot.


----------



## chesapeakecarper (Aug 22, 2003)

Penn Pal said:


> The waters very clean but not sure of toxin.Mike


That's pretty much water under the bridge now and I fished there with confidence since the pond gets tidally flushed and it's been cleaned up. Never seen any 3-eyed fish, even in the early days.

Enjoy.:fishing:


----------



## UnknownFish (Sep 12, 2007)

You could try Greys Run for yellow perch and pickerel.


----------



## Wannafishallday (Aug 13, 2007)

Where is Greys Run?


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

Fishing is not done in Baltimore , drill a hole or 2 .


----------



## UnknownFish (Sep 12, 2007)

Greys Run is up on route 40 around white marsh if I remember correctly, I lived up that area for a spell and stumbled across it. Seen some decent bass caught there in the early spring, it can get elbow to elbow.


----------



## BigWill9701 (Aug 24, 2009)

Anyone ever fish Centennial Lake in Columbia this time of year?


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

BigWill9701 said:


> Anyone ever fish Centennial Lake in Columbia this time of year?


It's likely frozen over. It is a good water to fish year round though. Fish near the damn with minnows under a float for Crappie and Bass.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*The Gunpowder is still producing nice trout on steamers*

Sandcrab


----------

